# Article: Is It Really That Bad? Attitudes



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Is It Really That Bad?????*

Have you ever thought you had a bad day? Listen to the story of Mr. Jones:* 
*

_"One day Mrs. Jones decided to get rid of some bad hair spray that she had. She decided that a good way to get rid of it would be to spray it into the commode. Shortly afterward, Mr. Jones came home. As was his usual custom, he went to the reading room (bathroom) to relax. As soon as he was comfortably seated, he lit a cigarette and tossed the match between his legs into the commode. You guessed it; the hair spray exploded and blew Mr. Jones heavenwards (sidewards). Unfortunately for Mr. Jones, the shower bar stopped his assent. So after the ambulance arrived, the driver asked Mrs. Jones how Mr. Jones got both a burnt backside and a concussion at the same time. She began to explain what happened as the ambulance attendants were carrying Mr. Jones downstairs. The ambulance drivers were so tickled about the story they dropped Mr. Jones down the stairs and broke both of his arms. Poor Mr. Jones. It definitely was not his day. He suffered one burned backside, one concussion and two broken arms." Charles Lowrey - SBC__ Life - October 1995. p. 10_

Agreed - Mr. Jones definitely had a bad day. However, not all of our days that we label bad are as bad as Mr. Jones. Actually - The majority of days are exactly what we make them to be. Many things effect out days from the outside; many circumstances are outside of our control. However, there is one thing that no one sees on the inside - it is something called attitude. So how is your attitude today?

*How Important Is Your Attitude?????*


Your Attitude Determines Your Approach to Life. 
Your Attitude Determines Your Relationship With People. 
Often Your Attitude Is the Only Difference Between Success and Failure. 
Your Attitude at the Beginning of the Task Will Affect its Outcome More Than Anything Else. 
Your Attitude Can Turn Your Problems Into Blessings. 
  The Bible says, *"Is your life full of difficulties...? BE HAPPY, for when the way is rough, your patience has a chance to grow. So let it grow and do not try to squirm out of your problems. For when your patience is finally in full bloom, then you'll be ready for anything, strong in character, full and complete." James 1:2-4 (LB)*

* Remember - Only You Control Your Attitude!!!*

_Keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Myself and 24 other men from the church I pastor are leaving Thursday for Acuna Mexico - we should arrive about midnight - and will work all day long Friday and half a day Saturday on a church and some homes in a wretchedly poor section of town. For many of these men - this is their first "Missionary" experience - - I hope the first of many._


Thanks
Mark


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Attitude:*

Thank you for that thought...attitude is truly the make or break element of success or failure, sadness or happiness. I will remember your comments the next time "mine" isn't what it should be.

If I may add a pilots perspective...attitude is like altitude, the more you have (between you and the ground) the more options you have.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is truely one of the most unique boards I have ever put on line. Thank you Betty for asking me for it. Had I known, I would have offered it.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Bless you, Mont.

I think lots of folks are *hungry* for a true move of God on our land and in our hearts.

The time is right for us to seek God while he may be found.

I love this new forum and I think more folks are finding it and loving it each day!

God is exalted and honored, and his blessings are falling on us. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Mont said:


> This is truely one of the most unique boards I have ever put on line. Thank you Betty for asking me for it. Had I known, I would have offered it.


It is very unique!! Thanks for putting it online, alot of people (myself) will benefit from it.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you, Mark. That is so true about our attitudes.

A positive, attitude of gratitude can make the best of even the worst situations.

Thanks again, for participating with us here. I look forward to more. I particularly appreciate the modern day interpretation and applications to internalize the best of habits in my daily life.

Safe travels to you and your team. May you accomplish more than you thought possible.

Seawings, that's so cool...attitude is like altitude, the more you have (between you and the ground) the more options you have. So True!

*Mont, thank you for this forum. I love it and enjoy coming here each day. It feels like a wonderful gift...something you totally enjoy but didn't even know how much you really needed it.*

Mrs. B, you are so right! I think God is smiling right now, knowing more of His children have a place to rejoice, learn and find comfort.

I'm already looking forward to tomorrow's posts!


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*So true!*



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Bless you, Mont.
> 
> I think lots of folks are *hungry* for a true move of God on our land and in our hearts.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is a good Word Pastor!

The timing of that fits perfectly of where I am today. When we go to counting our blessings, we find we have way more blessings than we have problems.

I hope we see morw stuff like this from you.

I do like this board as well. I thought about starting a board a lot like this one about a year ago, but obviously, it wasn't God's will for me to do it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Awesome , Gonna print it off and post at the office, Have a safe trip Dr. Mark


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Heavenly Father, Thank you for the message that MArk has brought us. Help us to be mindful of this each day. Bless his ministry (YOUR MINISTRY) and keep them safe from all harm as they journey to Mexico to do YOUR WORK. Give them supernatural energy that they will need . We praise YOU and thank YOU Lord. AMEN


Mont "Once Again" Thank you for You. And your kindness. We ask God's Blessings on you in all things. AMEN.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great post Parson. I needed it.

Prayers sent for your safe travels.

I thank you to, Mont!!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the prayers and kind words guys ... I will let you know how the trip to Acuna Mexico went when we return.

Have a great weekend!
Mark


----------

